# MEDIO FÍSICO > Lagos y Lagunas >  Mar Muerto

## perdiguera

El Mar Muerto
El mar Muerto es un lago endorreico salado situado a 416,5 m bajo el nivel del mar entre Israel, Jordania y los Territorios Palestinos. Es de hecho el lugar más bajo de la Tierra, ocupando la parte más profunda de una depresión tectónica atravesada por el río Jordán y que también incluye el lago de Tiberíades. También recibe el nombre de lago Asfaltites, por los depósitos de asfalto que se encuentran en sus orillas, conocidos y explotados desde la Edad Antigua.1 Tiene unos 76 km de largo y un ancho máximo de unos 16 km; su superficie es aproximadamente de 625 km². Recibe agua del río Jordán, de otras fuentes menores y de la escasa precipitación que se produce sobre el lago, y el nivel del mar es el resultado del balance entre estos aportes y la evaporación.

Es aproximadamente diez veces más salado que los océanos; la salinidad en el resto de los mares es de 35 gramos por litro. En el mar Muerto es de 350 a 370 gramos por litro, por lo que ningún ser vivo habita en él, salvo las artemias. Tan elevada salinidad es lo que impide a un ser humano hundirse en sus aguas debido a que la elevada densidad ejerce un empuje superior a la del mar, pudiendo flotar sin ningún esfuerzo, característica que le ha hecho mundialmente popular. Con todo, no es el lago más salado de la Tierra, ya que lo superan el lago Assal en Yibuti y ciertos lagos antárticos. Es rico en potasas, bromuro, yeso, sal y otros productos químicos que se extraen en gran cantidad y de manera muy económica. Las compañías israelíes y jordanas instaladas en la parte sur del mar Muerto, a ambos lados de la frontera, aprovechan dichos minerales para el desarrollo de una importante actividad económica. Para llevar a cabo el proceso de extracción de minerales, es necesario evaporar artificialmente agua del mar Muerto, proceso que contribuye al descenso de sus aguas, un hecho completamente evidente para todo aquel que visita la zona. Ambos países también utilizan las aguas del río Jordán, principal tributario del mar Muerto (es el único tributario en la práctica) para irrigar grandes extensiones de tierra agrícola.
La superficie era de 1.025 kilómetros cuadrados en 1945. Hoy apenas alcanza 625, y en algo más de 100 años tendrá la mitad de su actual extensión, según cifras oficiales. En ciertos puntos, la costa se halla hoy a 600 metros de donde se encontraba 20 años atrás[cita requerida].

La costa se ha alejado tanto, que a los turistas se les dificulta llegar al mar. Se crean áreas secas que se convierten muchas veces en zonas de barro imposibles de cruzar. También sucede que el agua que corre en dirección al mar desde las montañas, debido al descenso del nivel del mar, cava más profundo y hace peligrar la infraestructura, con desmoronamientos. Se forman huecos de 8 a 10 metros de profundidad y otro tanto de diámetro que aparecen en terrenos antiguamente inundados por las aguas, y provocan desmoronamientos de construcciones que obligan a adoptar medidas como la protección de la carretera 90, que conduce a Jerusalén.
Según la Biblia, las ciudades malditas de Gomorra, Sodoma, Zeboim y Asmad estaban en el sector sur a orillas del mar muerto, cercano a la actual península de Lisán; pero hasta ahora no hay evidencias arquelógicas concluyentes al respecto.
En 1947 unos beduinos encontraron unos 3000 fragmentos de manuscritos del Mar Muerto que datan de unos 2000 años en unas cuevas en el desierto de Judea. En el año 2010 se han digitalizado para que cualquiera los pueda consultar
*Fuente Wikipedia*

Según me comentaron durante  mi visita la altitud actual es de 432 m por debajo del nivel del mar, bajando del orden de medio metro al año.
Parece que se han puesto de acuerdo, tanto israelíes como jordanos y palestinos, para realizar un trasvase del golfo de Aqaba hacia el mar Muerto para que recupere el nivel de 400 metros. El coste de la obra, unos 10.000 millones de dólares, es el mayor inconveniente.
Adjunto os pongo unas fotos del mismo, primero desde el monte Nebo, lugar donde, según la Biblia, Moisés pudo ver la tierra prometida, y de un embalse que se podía ver desde el mismo monte y del que desconozco su nombre, en segundo lugar de la ribera del mar y otras de los aspectos lúdicos del mismo y una puesta de sol.
Todas las fotos son del lado jordano.


Vista desde el monte Nebo de la costa norte del mar Muerto

Vista de la tierra prometida

Costa norte con zoom

Presa desde el monte Nebo

Otra de la presa

Mar Muerto hacia el sur

Mar Muerto nacia el norte

La costa de los territorios ocupados por Israel

Cómo se baña uno

Una puesta de sol tardía

Lo que más me llamó la atención fué la calima existente en el aire que no dejaba una buena visibilidad y el hecho de que no hubiese ningún barco en la zona. Claro que no hay pesca, pero tampoco de recreo.
El agua muy salada, mucho más que el mar Menor.

----------


## REEGE

Que gozada... Me han encantado las fotos y la explicación!!!Y un bañito a la salud de tus amigos del foro... eso se hace!!!Muchas gracias por las fotos, ya verás cuando las vea mi señora!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ...se va a quedar asi:  :EEK!:

----------


## ben-amar

Bonitas fotos y puesta de sol.
Viaje bien aprovechado, si señor

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosas imágenes perdiguera, ya veo que te lo has pasado como los indios  :Smile: , muchas gracias por todas las imágenes de tu viaje  :Wink: 

Entonces, ese agua, con la sal que tiene, es la propia para meter las aceitunas en salmuera no???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Con el viaje de sal que tendrá eso... capaz de que tires un huevo de gallina al agua y capaz de que flote... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## ARAGORM

Gracias por mostrarnos las fotos de ese estupendo viaje perdiguera, y toda la información.
Un saludo.

----------


## FEDE

Estupenda explicación y preciosas fotos, gran reportaje amigo Perdiguera, muchas gracias  :Wink:  

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya fotos perdiguera, vaya vieje te has pegado. Espectaculares las fotos y es un ñugar precioso aunque caluroso  :Stick Out Tongue: . Saludos  :Wink: .

----------


## nando

Hola de nuevo vaya vacas..... se han pegado  :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

estupendas instantaneas me llama la atención esos 416 m bajo el nivel del mar 

lo que me pregunto como se formó esa gran depresión????

----------


## perdiguera

> Hola de nuevo vaya vacas..... se han pegado estupendas instantaneas me llama la atención esos 416 m bajo el nivel del mar 
> 
> lo que me pregunto como se formó esa gran depresión????


Es fácil, es la continuación de la falla del Rift: "_El Gran Valle del Rift es una gran fractura geológica cuya extensión total es de 4.830 kilómetros en dirección norte-sur. Aunque generalmente se habla de este valle para referirse sólo a su parte africana, desde Yibuti a Mozambique, lo cierto es que el mar Rojo y el valle del río Jordán también forman parte de él."_  Wikipedia dixit.



> Preciosas imágenes perdiguera, ya veo que te lo has pasado como los indios, muchas gracias por todas las imágenes de tu viaje
> Entonces, ese agua, con la sal que tiene, es la propia para meter las aceitunas en salmuera no??? 
> Con el viaje de sal que tendrá eso... capaz de que tires un huevo de gallina al agua y capaz de que flote. Un saludo.


Efectivamente, a las aceitunas le pongo 25 gramos de sal por litro de agua y aquí tiene entre treinta y treinta y cinco, un poco saladas quedarían.

Flota seguro.




> Que gozada... Me han encantado las fotos y la explicación!!!Y un bañito a la salud de tus amigos del foro... eso se hace!!!Muchas gracias por las fotos, ya verás cuando las vea mi señora!!!...se va a quedar asi:


Lo normal sería quedarse así:

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## saforenc

Gracias por el reportaje, perdiguera  :Wink: 




> Parece que se han puesto de acuerdo, tanto israelíes como jordanos y palestinos, para realizar un trasvase del golfo de Aqaba hacia el mar Muerto para que recupere el nivel de 400 metros. El coste de la obra, unos 10.000 millones de dólares, es el mayor inconveniente.


Así es. Existe un proyecto de colaboración entre Israel y Jordania para construir este proyecto, aunque de momento se sigue estudiando.

Primero, el gobierno israelí propuso construir el canal desde Ashdod. Hay menos distancia, pero se precisaba la construcción de un túnel de 65 km y lo encarecía mucho:



Mientras que desde Eilat y Aqaba parece que sea más económico. Incluso, otra propuesta más ambiciosa proponía trasladar el puerto comercial israelí de Eilat a el canal, liberando de espacio así la pequeña franja costera israelí y permitir una mayor expansión del turismo de sol y playa (Eilat es la única ciudad israelí en el Mar Rojo); aunque esto último parece que está bastante descartado:



Primero se bombearía el agua unos 100 metros para salvar algunas montañas, y después caería por un desnivel de 570 metros, aprovechandolo para producción energética, produciendo 550 megavatios. Además, se construirían desalinizadoras para consumo agrícola, principalmente.

Esto, aunque solucionaría el problema de la regresión de las aguas, plantea otros problemas ambientales importantes tales como la mezcla de diferente tipo de aguas (esa peculiar salinidad es lo que le da turismo a la zona, como ha comentado perdiguera, y da lugar a una industria minera) y la posible intrusión de otros individuos (aparte de las Artemias) provenientes del Mar Rojo (si varia la salinidad lo suficiente como para que puedan vivir otros organismos).

Más información:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dead_Sea_canal
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Two_Seas_Canal
http://www.publico.es/ciencias/27162...-el-mar-muerto
http://www.vistaalmar.es/content/view/691/204/

----------

